# This What We Should Be Aiming For With The Next Meet



## Gizmo (9/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Like it @Gizmo , but I think that Allibi's will be too small for next meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

johan said:


> Like it @Gizmo , but I think that Allibi's will be too small for next meet



Agreed 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

On the topic of Allibis - I think it is actually a great place guys
Lovely mellow vibe - not too busy - under cover, yet outdoors as well - excellent waiter - easy parking

My only suggestion is that if we go to Allibis again, we should not have a long thin table
Perhaps we should rearrange it into a square or u-shape of sorts - so we all can see each other

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

